

The Intelligent Plant (2013) - alemacgo
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2013/12/23/the-intelligent-plant

======
skinnybatch
I can't be the only one that did that science experiment as a kid, looking at
The Effect of Music on Seed Germination and Plant Growth. I had a control
group, a classical music group, and a heavy metal group. Each group of music
assigned plants was subjected to an hour of their music per day, and
germination/sprouting rates and subsequent plant growth measured. The plants
subjected to classical music germinated the quickest, and experienced a
statistically relevant greater amount of growth by the end of the experiment
period. Clearly, something is there in the response mechanism… Intelligent
maybe? (…intelligent prefers classical over heavy metal? ;) )

------
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=intelligent+plant#!/story/forever/...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=intelligent+plant#!/story/forever/0/intelligent%20plant)

